
Wintergarten – Marble Machine - tomrod
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvUU8joBb1Q
======
tomrod
I think this song & video really encapsulate hacking for me. Tinkering and
building a machine, not always for a practical purpose, but a neat outcome :)

